# Stripers?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What water level (at Meldahl) is fishable for stripers? What temperature? I ask this every spring!


----------



## Chris B (Apr 9, 2004)

As soon as the river comes down you might be able to catch some.. It is supposed to hit 43 at the dam on fri. probably won't be fishable for a couple of weeks still. you can fish the gate when the water is 19ft or less at the dam..and that is with only one gate shut down.Optimal water temps are anything above 55 degrees, jigs only.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Chris! I saw that the river was down to 22ft yesterday (before the rain started), and got a little excited. Well, in a few weeks.hopefully!


----------



## Chris B (Apr 9, 2004)

update: river will crest Sat evening at the dam at 50 ft....make that 3 weeks to fish


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Chris B said:


> update: river will crest Sat evening at the dam at 50 ft....make that 3 weeks to fish


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Chris B was me... Back in 04


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

If the water gets up in the 50s fishing for all species will start to pick up especially around dams,, 56-60°ish been my best striper fishing always but I have caught a few early walleye/sauger fishing in February early March those big striper gotta feed that big ol body... When gets above 55 I go with big baits for em and get ready cause when they decide it's time hold on!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Meldahl Jesus said:


> Chris B was me... Back in 04



The return of Jesus!


----------

